# Supply code for IM CEPHALEXIN INJECTION



## Mohana Prasad (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi:

Can anyone help me out in this issue. There is no HCPCS injection supply code for cephalexin. Kindly advise whether we can code the supply of cefazolin (J0690) or should we code J3590 - unlisted biologics?

Kind Regards,
N. Mohana Prasad.


----------



## twinpw (Oct 18, 2013)

Try J8499. Hope this helps, Pam


----------

